# Fruit beetle larve caresheet?



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi all basically after a caresheet for the larve and the adult beetles i brought 20 which arrived today put them in a tank with 5-6 inches of soil got a cork log in there and put some leaf litter and old twigs etc etc also do they require a heat matt?


----------



## Alasse12 (Jul 29, 2011)

Not sure which species you have? I keep _Pachnoda _fruit/sun beetles and I raised the larvae at room temperature. One batch hatched out after a few weeks but they were very lethargic and dopey and they all ended up dying after a few days. Not sure if it was something I did/didn't do or whether their genetics are messed up. I've had cockroaches develop into adults and, I think due to inbreeding, they've had vestigial wings and been smaller in size than normal adults. The second batch of beetles have recently hatched and I've got 9 out of 12 so far, all of which are feeding fine. Just waiting on the last few to surface. 

When they were in larval stage, I gave them plenty of organic potting soil to burrow in (at least a few inches) and just left bits of fruit on the surface - they tend to feed from beneath so the piece of fruit looked like it was wriggling by itself. Other than that, I just kept the soil damp and left them at the temperature of the room, which hangs around high 70s-low 80s. 

A collection I used to work with in a zoo kept them quite humid and very warm and they seemed to thrive. Personally, I keep my substrate damp and offer food every 2-3 days in the form of grapes, banana (including skins), apple, plums, berries, bits of leafy greens etc. As I said, the recent batch seem to be doing fine, it's just my first batch that flopped. 

Hope this helps, best of luck.


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

the soil you are feeding them is no good which is why there not turning out right

Heres a care sheet Flower beetle care sheet


----------

